# Customer got wrong food, WWYD?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Had a customer a couple of weeks ago. A couple of minutes after I dropped off the order, they called me (I thought it was the next delivery calling) to say they got the wrong food.

Has anyone ever had that happen, if so, what did you do? If not, what would you do?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

If their name was on the ticket I always say the bags are sealed by the restaurant. 

I had one pizza place screw me. Gave me an order with no ticket. Got the phone call, 1 item missing (out of 2). My fault for not checking their work.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Had a customer a couple of weeks ago. A couple of minutes after I dropped off the order, they called me (I thought it was the next delivery calling) to say they got the wrong food.
> 
> Has anyone ever had that happen, if so, what did you do? If not, what would you do?


No, all 6000 of my deliveries have been perfect. Sounds like a Rockland County thing. You’re telling me that delivering pork sandwiches in New Square City didn’t raise a flag?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> No, all 6000 of my deliveries have been perfect. Sounds like a Rockland County thing. You’re telling me that delivering pork sandwiches in New Square City didn’t raise a flag?


You realize you make me look shit up that I otherwise wouldn't!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> You realize you make me look shit up that I otherwise wouldn't!!!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

When I'm driving for GH, I can just tell them I'm on another delivery but they can call GrubHub. I haven't had it happen with UE. I guess I'd go back to the customer’s house to get the order, return it to the restaurant, and deliver the correct one. Otherwise, I might get a bad rating.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Own up to your mistake and tell the customer you're willing to make it up by washing their car or something like that.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> Own up to your mistake and tell the customer you're willing to make it up by washing their car or something like that.


That's exactly what I did. In addition to mowing their lawn and walking their dog. They upgraded my rating from 1 star to 3. So it was well worth it.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> That's exactly what I did. In addition to mowing their lawn and walking their dog. They upgraded my rating from 1 star to 3. So it was well worth it.


😂


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Come on.... confess!
Was it a wrong order or missing fries?


----------

